# Happy Birthday Dex!



## knight1fox3 (Sep 6, 2015)

Break out that 190 Octane! HBD!


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## envirotex (Sep 6, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 6, 2015)

Happy b-day BumbleBee!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 6, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 6, 2015)

Happy birthday. On my phone and can't post images without difficulty, so here's an I.O.U.BOOBS

( . ) ( . )


----------



## akwooly (Sep 6, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Sep 6, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## frazil (Sep 6, 2015)

Happy birthday Dex!!


----------



## P-E (Sep 6, 2015)

Happy birthday.


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 7, 2015)

Happy belated birthday Dex!!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 7, 2015)

Happy bday! Dont you wish you could go back to when camaros were cool?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Sep 7, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Krakosky (Sep 8, 2015)

Happy Birthday Dex!


----------



## Supe (Sep 8, 2015)

Happy belated, Tanya Dex!


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 8, 2015)

happy birthday


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 8, 2015)

Happy Bee-lated Dex.

Have some fun

http://papermau.blogspot.com/2014/01/transformers-bumblebee-paper-model-in.html


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks everyone. It was a good weekend up at my parent's house. Went on a hike on Sunday with the family and came home to beer, pizza, and cake. It was a good day.


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 8, 2015)

Happy belated!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 8, 2015)

Belated happy birthday, Dex!


----------



## Lumber Jim (Sep 8, 2015)

Happy Belated Birthday!!


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 21, 2015)

Happy birthday. I also missed this one.


----------

